# How would you...



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

How would you fabricate a prostock hood?
Not just the modern ones, but all the way back.
From simple shells to contoured smoothies, how would you?


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

A friend of mine took some JB Weld and made his Thunderjet 1968 AMX into a 1970 AMX by applying it to the hood and molding the proper hood for the 1970 model.

Looks good as does his 1:1 1970 AMX.

Randy.


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

Stacking styrene? I cut out several different shapes and made a pro-stock hood for a busted up T-Jet AMX...I'll try to find the pics and post them.


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

One method I've used is vac forming over a diecast version and fill the plastic with resin and pop out a one off scoop or hood. I do a lot of sculpting/modeling with styrene and bondo too. 

-Paul


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

I've seen them cu
t out of Balsa Wood.


----------



## TBI (Apr 25, 2011)

As I was just taking a Benadryl to fend off all the pollen in the air around these parts....I looked at the blister pack and had an idea...... they come in different shapes and sizes ..... maybe there is a scoop hiding in there somewhere -




















or....Maybe it's time for bed


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Great thinking outside of the box TBI!! Round tablet enclosures might make a decent mold for a continental kit too... :thumbsup:


----------



## TBI (Apr 25, 2011)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Great thinking outside of the box TBI!! Round tablet enclosures might make a decent mold for a continental kit too... :thumbsup:


BAM! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Things that make ya go...."D'Oh!"*



TBI said:


> As I was just taking a Benadryl to fend off all the pollen in the air around these parts....I looked at the blister pack and had an idea...... they come in different shapes and sizes ..... maybe there is a scoop hiding in there somewhere -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Benadryl....Right in under our very noses!  

Nice one TBI!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

I'd just buy them from all you guys making resin versions of your efforts! :devil: rr


----------



## 440s-4ever (Feb 23, 2010)

Well, we've pinned down the perfect hood scoop for those 55 chevy badman recreations. 

Many of the more cartoonish hot wheels have scoops moulded into the chrome engines. Just waiting to be sliced off and glued to your hood

Monster trucks seem fond of 70s & 80s pro stock style scoops. 

The bachman 71 mustang slotless has a hood not too far off the big (mopar?) box scoop of the early 70s.

Tis a shame the franklin mint doesn't make slot cars, since their offerings would lean heavily on 60s style cars with 1996 pro stock hood scoops.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

NTxSlotCars said:


> How would you fabricate a prostock hood?
> Not just the modern ones, but all the way back.
> From simple shells to contoured smoothies, how would you?


I'd hit the 'easy button' and make a diecast suffer at the hands of Sir Demels-a-lot.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Some good ideas here...


----------

